#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  VBA Code for "request for statement of account as at ddmmyy" monthly to creditors

## Harrold

Hi

One of my monthly task is to send out "Request for Statement of Account as at ddmmyy" to all of our creditors by email.

The job is tedious. I already have the body of the message in quick parts to expedite the process, but i believe the task can be further shortened by having VBA code.

Anyone can assist?

I am using office 365 for outlook

Thanks

----------

